# Photoshop Noob!



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Not sure if this is in the right place, apologies if it's not 

Basically:

I've never really tried proper photoshopping before so I downloaded GIMP as it's a free alternative.

I tried to get the car to look like it was moving at speed from a stationary pic. It's really figity that's all I can say 

Before:










After










I know it's not perfect but like I said it's my first go at this.

All comments and recommendations welcome 

I'll have a few more go's over xmas and hopefully improve


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

must be a bumpy ride with that wheel buddy, it works well though loving the fog light


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks okay to me apart from the wheel. Better then I could do lol


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Haha I know I wasn't too happy with the wheel, I'll fix it tomorrow. I was fed up when I came to the wheels so I rushed it a bit


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

wow that looks wicked how did you do that!!


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Your rear wheels are not turning ? Maybe your h braking  
Looks really good


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://photoshoptutorials.ws/category/photoshop-tutorials/

Lots of other sites are available as well as Utube ones.

Good first attempt -


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

ravi811 said:


> wow that looks wicked how did you do that!!


Cheers!

With gimp there's a few different types of blurs available, rotation for the wheels and I forget the name for the background. It's just playing around as to what works best. I did try to get some tyre smoke but its so hard to get it to look real


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

A4Lad said:


> Your rear wheels are not turning ? Maybe your h braking
> Looks really good


Haha I'll go with hand braking  because of the angle of the wheel it was hard to get a good blur as I just kept blurring the tread of the rubber


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks pretty good but you could have taken an actual picture of it moving in 1/10 th of the time!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah I know but at the time I didn't have a DSLR camera or tripod, it would've just been a blurred mess. It's good to learn these things and it kept me from being bored so I'm happy


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!

I've had another go today, debating a signature for some of my other forums:

Pic before:










How I got on:










My username on a couple of other forums:










I managed to get the wonky wheel sorted to


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> Yeah I know but at the time I didn't have a DSLR camera or tripod, it would've just been a blurred mess. It's good to learn these things and it kept me from being bored so I'm happy


You can get an app to slow the shutter speed for most phones or you can manually over ride on some cameras. :car:

oh and for panning you don't use a tripod 

Although you are getting a pretty decent result!!

Examples of panning with the camera:


Panning One noisy ST by Callummarshall, on Flickr

Zetec-S on the move by Callummarshall, on Flickr

Clio pan at Crail by Callummarshall, on Flickr


----------

